# boosting terrestrial signal



## ezmoney (Jul 17, 2007)

I have the TAO XM2GO radio at work. I was able to position my antenna so that I could pick up a terrestrial signal (to far away from window to pick up satellite signal). Last week I could no longer get a terrestrial signal and now am stuck with no XM at work. I was wondering if anyone new of any ways to boost the terrestrial signal. I know there are signal repeaters out there but they list for about $100 - $120. Trying to get by the cheap way. Any thoughts?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

ezmoney said:


> I have the TAO XM2GO radio at work. I was able to position my antenna so that I could pick up a terrestrial signal (to far away from window to pick up satellite signal). Last week I could no longer get a terrestrial signal and now am stuck with no XM at work. I was wondering if anyone new of any ways to boost the terrestrial signal. I know there are signal repeaters out there but they list for about $100 - $120. Trying to get by the cheap way. Any thoughts?


ease your troubles and listen online @ www.xmradio.com like i am right now because my bedroom is getting work done on it so i cant listen through my sound system


----------

